# deadlift stuck



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys im just looking for help/advice/tips on how to break past my deadlift plateau ,

how did you guys manage it ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

you done a deload recently? First thing id do probably.

where do you fail?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

When i hit a plateau, its usually because i am fatigued.

A lot o people say "you need to switch up your routine". I dont believe that. I'm always progressing. When i hit a wall i take a week off training and when i get back to it i usually start moving up again. Try that perhaps?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Would firstly put the weight I was going for in the cage, just over knee height and do a partial so I know that my grip will hold it, and what it feels like in my hands and over the rest of my bod.

Then would drop weight down and do a couple weeks of high reps deads, then cycle up to the new target weight.

Or you could start in the cage and each week lower the pins, so you eventually end up lifting it up from the deck.

Read up on micro and mini cycles in regards to intensity and setting new personal bests, then rearrange your training year so you can have a focus on bench, squat and dead at different times so your not spreading yourself too thin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys

deload ? i may have done this without knowing it`s called a deload could you please explain thanks ,

im hitting compounds heavy at the moment trying to build raw power , thing is im a crap deadlifter stuck at 220kg pulled 230 bout 6 inch off floor although i have only been in the gym strength training for the past year but i think im doing ok as ive put nearly 5 stone of mass on in that time lol

was thinking about making the bar higher at a heavier weight then drop the height over time till i hit the weight i want from the floor as you say blutos so ill give that a go for a couple months see what happens , i had done 3 sets of 20 at 60% on all compounds prior just to get some endurance and try and boost my pb`s but didnt like it or stick to it long enough if im honest 

thanks for your time guys


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Would firstly put the weight I was going for in the cage, just over knee height and do a partial so I know that my grip will hold it, and what it feels like in my hands and over the rest of my bod.
> 
> Then would drop weight down and do a couple weeks of high reps deads, then cycle up to the new target weight.
> 
> ...


Dont think you are the right man for advice on struggling with lifts judging my the size of you...


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

I often stick on Deads and the things that I found help are, Taking a week off and mixing up my Rep ranges.

Recently been doing all my deads in a one rep fashion. So take a projected one rep max, say 240 and start off at 65% for 15 x 1, this gives you chance to work on your set up and explosive power, then go up 5% each week but come down in reps, 12x1 10x1 8x1 and 6x1.

Your last set will be 85% of 240 for 6 x1 ( 204 k ). Then the week after warm up for your single and nail 240k.

After that I would try somthing eles, just keep grinding away.

Mike


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

first off 220kg isnt crap mate, its perfectly bloody acceptable! what are you wearing on your feet? i recently got a proper pair of weightlifting boots with a proper solid wedge heel. its made a huge difference to both my deadlifting and squatting. its impossible to not be on your heels when lifting. cost me £85 delivered but worth every penny.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Get stronger 

Like Blutos said - get on a proper program if your not already


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Dont think you are the right man for advice on struggling with lifts judging my the size of you...


Why?

Your reason is why he is ideal for giving advice on this type of thing.

To get that big, you must lift a lot of weight over a lot of time, perhaps with multiple plateus and extensive experience.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

redneil75 said:


> first off 220kg isnt crap mate, its perfectly bloody acceptable! what are you wearing on your feet? i recently got a proper pair of weightlifting boots with a proper solid wedge heel. its made a huge difference to both my deadlifting and squatting. its impossible to not be on your heels when lifting. cost me £85 delivered but worth every penny.


i have been going barefoot due to it being more stable and its an extra inch i don`t have to lift lol

where did you get your shoes from ive been looking for a pair of good quality ones for ages .

martin is there any program type that you would advise ? if it is you in the pic then looks like you would be a fountain of knowledge


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

uhan said:


> i have been going barefoot due to it being more stable and its an extra inch i don`t have to lift lol
> 
> where did you get your shoes from ive been looking for a pair of good quality ones for ages .
> 
> martin is there any program type that you would advise ? if it is you in the pic then looks like you would be a fountain of knowledge


Lol thanks, yes it is me in my pic.

If it's just a deadlift program then google Ed Coan's deadlift routine. That has worked well for alot of people I know of.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

got mine from holdall.co.uk

you could probably get them cheaper though its just that i get raped for postage being in the highlands. adidas power perfect II are the ones i went for. great piece of kit.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks guys looks like ed coan`s routine is gonna get hit , pulled a new pb last night so gonna try ed coans for 10 weeks and see what happens


----------



## dan236 (Jun 5, 2009)

Smolov is a good routine mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

a delaod is simply a week where you delaod. Drop your weights down, give your body a rest freom heavy loads.

if your trying to progresive resistance approach to strength (adding weight every week) your going to stall eventually. so deload, then start at 90% of your previous best and work up again.

Blutos is going on about progressive movement training. Taking the weight you want to lift and gradually increasing the range of movement. Works well for some.

Smolov is very specialised. If your doing it properly, your doing deads and deads only for 14weeks.

All 3 options have good and bad points. just depends what your goals are. If your dl is the be all and end all, Smolov is a good bet. But be prepared for it!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

best way i used to do it was to drop weight and do reps for a while

say 200k is what your struggling with drop to 150k for 10-15 reps when you can get your goal then up weight , hopefully you will get more than origonal goal of 200k


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah thanks guys kinda reconfirmed what i already knew just could`nt see wood for trees


----------

